# Weight VS Length



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

Everyone is alway talking about how much their maltese weighs and I've noticed that weight is not always a good indicator to size. My friend has a 5.5 pounder (full-grown) and she is really long and tall. My Molly is 4 months and 4.25 pounds and is about 1 foot long.

Tell me how long and tall your full grown Maltese are. Thanks.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Peanut's full grown at 5.5 pounds and he's about 12 inches long and around 11 inches tall (the little squirt wouldn't stand still







)


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)




----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

My kids range in weight from 3 - 5 lbs which translates to a 7-8.5" height and length. I sent the measurements before but if I remember roughly...
Sparke is 3 lbs and is 7" x 7"
Nibbler is 3 lbs and is 7.5" tall and 7" long
Cookie is around 5 lbs and is 8.5" x 8.5"

In general, the north american standard calls for a square body (height = length). The rest of the world is the length is more than the height (rectangle).


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Tunny is 8.5 long and 6.5 high at the shoulder. He weighs between 4 and 4 1/2lbs.


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

Harley is 18in's long and 10 lbs. BIG BOY


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

If I measured right...from base of his neck to the base of his tail (? is that right?) He is about 13 inches long x 9-10 inches high at his shoulder...and he is 9 pounds..


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@May 10 2005, 10:19 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


LOL I have no idea I went from the front of his chest to the end of butt. Is there a uniform way to measure a dog? I know with horses there is.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think it is the same as for horse, from the withers. Except you don't measure in hands!


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

oh,we went from the end of his head to back of behind-have to do it again


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's the breed standard from the American Maltese Association:

AKC Approved Breed Standard for Maltese

General Appearance - The Maltese is a toy dog covered from head to foot with a mantle of long, silky, white hair. He is gentle-mannered and affectionate, eager and sprightly in action, and, despite his size, possessed of the vigor needed for the satisfactory companion.

Head - Of medium length and in proportion to the size of the dog. The skull is slightly rounded on top, the stop moderate. The drop ears are rather low set and heavily feathered with long hair that hangs close to the head. Eyes are set not too far apart; they are very dark and round, their black rims enhancing the gentle yet alert expression. The muzzle is of medium length, fine and tapered but not snipy. The nose is black. The teeth meet in an even, edge-to-edge bite, or in a scissors bite.

Neck - Sufficient length of neck is desirable as promoting a high carriage of the head.

Body - Compact, the height from the withers to the ground equaling the length from the withers to the root of the tail. Shoulder blades are sloping, the elbows well knit and held close to the body. The back is level in topline, the ribs well sprung. The chest is fairly deep, the loins taut, strong, and just slightly tucked up underneath.

Tail - A long-haired plume carried gracefully over the back, its tip lying to the side over the quarter.

Legs and Feet - Legs are fine-boned and nicely feathered. Forelegs are straight, their pastern joints well knit and devoid of appreciable bend. Hind legs are strong and moderately angulated at stifles and hocks. The feet are small and round, with toe pads black. Scraggly hairs on the feet may be trimmed to give a neater appearance.

Coat and Color - The coat is single, that is, without undercoat. It hangs long, flat, and silky over the sides of the body almost, if not quite, to the ground. The long head-hair may be tied up in a topknot or it may be left hanging. Any suggestion of kinkiness, curliness, or woolly texture is objectionable. Color, pure white. Light tan or lemon on the ears is permissible, but not desirable.

Size - Weight under 7 pounds, with from 4 to 6 pounds preferred. Overall quality is to be favored over size.

Gait - The Maltese moves with a jaunty, smooth, flowing gait. Viewed from the side, he gives an impression of rapid movement, size considered. In the stride, the forelegs reach straight and free from the shoulders, with elbows close. Hind legs to move in a straight line. Cowhocks or any suggestion of hind leg toeing in or out are faults.

Temperament - For all his diminutive size, the Maltese seems to be without fear. His trust and affectionate responsiveness are very appealing. He is among the gentlest mannered of all little dogs, yet he is lively and playful as well as vigorous.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

8 1/2 x 8 1/2 - 5.5 lbs (should be a wee bit over 6 lbs)


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

mmforever, I'm so glad you asked this question.







I always wondered myself! I know Abbey is supposed to end up weighing 4 to 5 lbs but I wondered what that was in size dimensions. I bought a few clothes before getting her and I'm thinking now she probably won't be able to wear them! Abbey is 20 weeks old and measures 8 inches neck to root of tail; 6.5 inches at the withers. She's 2.8 lbs and growing!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Height, length, and weight can really vary. I've seen taller dogs with fine bones...they weight less. Mikey is a relatively compact dog but has moderately heavy bone so should weigh more than a moderately boned dog of the same dimensions.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

My puppy is 8" from the neck to the tail base. I haven't measured her height...do you measure from the top of the head, or from the base of the neck? Sorry to ask such a stupid question. BTW, she weighs a smidge over 4lbs. and she is 8 months old.


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@May 11 2005, 01:53 PM
> *My puppy is 8" from the neck to the tail base.  I haven't measured her height...do you measure from the top of the head, or from the base of the neck?  Sorry to ask such a stupid question.  BTW, she weighs a smidge over 4lbs. and she is 8 months old.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61671*


[/QUOTE]


i was wondering the same thing!!! where do i measure the height from??


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I agree that weight and measurements aren't the only factors in determining size. Waffle is about 1.5 - 2 lbs more than Cookie but he is smaller in size than Cookie. Cookie is very fine boned but Waffle being a Shih Tzu is very different.


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

Ok,I did it right this time. Harley is 16 in long and 8 in height. And 10 whopping lbs.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Harleysmom_@May 11 2005, 08:12 PM
> *Ok,I did it right this time. Harley is 16 in long and 8 in height. And 10 whopping lbs.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61720*


[/QUOTE]


He is long but short...







How cute...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I measure from the shoulder blades to the base of the tail and Lexi was 10 inches long. From the floor to her shoulders she is 9 inches tall. She is 8.5 lbs.


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks to everyones replies. Its very helpful. I remeasure Molly, because I was measuring her from head to tail. Her length from neck to tail is 9" and height from floor to shoulder is 8".

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@May 12 2005, 09:24 AM
> *I measure from the shoulder blades to the base of the tail and Lexi was 10 inches long.  From the floor to her shoulders she is 9 inches tall.  She is 8.5 lbs.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61808*


[/QUOTE]


Lexi's mom...she is adorable!

How do you get her pic in your post? I have been having quite a time with this and also your animation is awesome, too..HINT?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I measured my Bella A Daisy A Day who is a year old girl from my own breeding. She is nine inches tall and nine inches long. She weighs 5 1/2 pounds, and she is a year old. Her sire is 8 1/2 inches tall and 8 1/2 inches long, and weighs five pounds. Her dam is 9 1/2 inches long and nine inches tall, and weighs 6 1/2 pounds. Her parents have the aristocratic face, and hers is more of what some refer to as "baby doll". I liked her looks so that I'm repeating this breeding this year. Only difference is that I will keep coat and not make the mistake I did with her by cutting her down, then realizing I should have her in the ring. We all live and learn


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maggiesmom+May 12 2005, 05:01 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lexi's mom...she is adorable!

How do you get her pic in your post? I have been having quite a time with this and also your animation is awesome, too..HINT?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61955
[/B][/QUOTE]
Her pic is in my signature. If you PM LadyMontava she could probably make one for you.

To create a signature:
1) Click on My Controls
2) Click on Edit Signature on the left side

Now all you have to do is insert the picture like you do when you post a picture in your posts.

To have an image show up in your post:

1. Host (upload) the image to a website (SM gallery works)

2. Right click on the image and select Copy Image Location

3. In your post click the IMG button and paste the link you just copied.

4. Click OK and Add Reply.


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

Audrey is just a shade under 9 ins long and 9 ins high. She weighs 4.1 lbs at 9 months. Now I am worried that she weighs too little for her size, but she seems very healthy!
We are going to the vet on Monday for a routine check so I'll ask if she is an ok weight for her size.


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

Vinny is so long compared to his height, he is almost 8" tall but almost 11" long, if I am measuring him right, (back of his neck to the base of his tail). He is 10 months old and weighs 5 pounds.

And of course a chance to share these pictures...


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

lexi's mom.. new avatar pic!! so cute


----------

